
Diagnosing and Fixing Memory Leaks in Python - AndrewWright
https://blog.fugue.co/2017-03-06-diagnosing-and-fixing-memory-leaks-in-python.html
======
detaro
Of course, as a user of Requests in what could be a similar use pattern my
question now is: Is this an actual bug in the requests library, or some
strange interaction with your app? Was a bug report filed I could follow?

